# SUCHE   Programmierer für eine Applikation



## CNCFRISLI (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Im moment ist eine CPU 312-5AC01-0AB0 installiert. Geschätzter Jahrgang 2006
Es sind 2 x SM323 DI/16/DO16xDC24V Moduleinstalliert. Plus ein Analoges Modul SM 332.

Die Neue Applikation soll 129 Relay 24VDC ansteuern können, also 9 solche digitalen Module SM323.
Diese Module sind vorhanden.

Frage: Kann diese installierte S7-300 CPU 312-5AC01-0AB0 9 solche Module händeln?
Wenn ja, hätte jemand Zeit eine Applikation zu schreiben. Eine kleine Beschreibung in PDF
habe ich bereit zum schicken.

Danke Franz


----------



## borromeus (3 Dezember 2015)

Du wirst noch eine Erweiterungsanschaltung IM brauchen, weil Du nur 8 Baugruppen ins Zentralrack stecken kannst.


----------



## Aventinus (3 Dezember 2015)

Wenn du bei deiner neuen Applikation 16 Eingänge oder 16 Ausgänge nicht brauchst kannst du anstatt der IM auch eine 32DI oder 32 DO verwenden. 

Ob deine 312 jedoch mit der Anzahl an EA´s das Programm noch in adequater Zeit berechnen kann hängt davon ab was die die Applikation können soll. So eine 312er ist ja nicht wirklich ein Geschoss.


----------



## borromeus (3 Dezember 2015)

Soweit ich verstanden habe, hat er die 9 Module schon.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2015)

Eng werden könnte es auch mit dem Arbeitsspeicher von 6k. Das kann man mit den bisherigen Informationen jedoch nur schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## Aventinus (3 Dezember 2015)

borromeus schrieb:


> Soweit ich verstanden habe, hat er die 9 Module schon.



Stimmt, da hab ich mich verschaut. 
9x16 Eingänge sind 144 Eingänge
ebenso bei den Ausgängen

Wenn er von einer Sorte nur 112 hat reichen 7 16DI/16DO und eine 32er. 

Aber das nur so am Rande bemerkt, ich kenne keine Anlage (was nicht heißt dass es die nicht gibt) bei der die Anzahl der Eingänge und die der Ausgänge annähernd gleich ist.


----------



## borromeus (3 Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht sagt der TS ja noch was er machen will.... vielleicht eine Lauflichterkette für Weihnachten.


----------



## CNCFRISLI (3 Dezember 2015)

Hallo und guten Tag

Das ist extrem nett wie Ihr uns hilft.
Es handelt sich um ein Fragezeichen aus 129 x 18Watt Lampen. Das Gebilde ist in einer Austellung. Der Besucher Drückt die Taste Rasenmäher und die Anzahl Lampen 
welche zu dem noch sehr viel Wärme abgeben, zeige an wie viel Energie ein Rasenmäher braucht.
Am Eingan sind nur 4 Tasten.

Aufgabe:

Taste1 "Bosch Kühlschränke"   Lampe 1 unten links
Taste3  " Tisch Ventilator"         Lampe 1 bis 3 unten links
Taste14 "PC Flachbildschirm       Lampe 1 bis 14 unten links
Taste83 "Elektromäher"              Lampe 1 bis 83 unten links
Taste129 "Elektro Radiator"         alle 129 Lampen

Die Lampen sollen eine nach der Anderen eingeschaltet werden 
Die Tasten sind während de Anzeige gesperrt.

Die angezeigten Lampen sollen etwa 3 Sekunden leuchten
Alle eingeschalteten Lampen sollen nach 3 Seunden  3x blinken und schalten dann ab

Nach ca 10 Sekunden gehen die Lampen in ein Lichtspiel das frei programmiert werden kann.
Nach einer Pause von 2-3 Minuten wiederholt sich ein Lichtspiel bis eine Taste gedrückt wird.

Besten Dank nochmals
Franz


----------



## CNCFRISLI (3 Dezember 2015)

Sorry 5 Tasten


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2015)

Die verwendete CPU lässt übrigens nur einzeiligen Aufbau zu. Mehr als acht Stecklätze sind also keinesfalls möglich, von denen drei schon belegt sind. Die einzige Möglichkeit sind 32- oder 64-kanalige DO-Baugruppen. Vorher sollte man unbedingt erst einmal abchecken, ob die CPU speichertechnisch ausreicht. Ratsam wäre es ohnehin, die olle IFM-CPU zu ersetzen.


----------



## borromeus (3 Dezember 2015)

Dass Du auch 129 Relais brauchst ist Dir klar?
Du kannst keine 18W Lampen aus der SPS direkt ansteuern.

Du machst Dir jedenfalls einen Gefallen wenn Du statt der 129 Lampen nur 128 verwendest, das spart Dir eine Baugruppe.
Wie der Onkel oben geschrieben hat kannst Du Deine vorhanden Baugruppen nicht oder nur zum Teil verwenden.
Du hast 5 freie Steckplätze. Da ginge 4x32kanalig + eine bestehende oder eine 64kanalige +4 bestehende (mit 128DO).
Vielleicht ist ja noch ein Ausgang auf einer der beiden installierten Bestandskarten frei; und auch die 5 Tasten müssen versorgt werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2015)

CNCFRISLI schrieb:


> .. Es sind 2 x SM323 DI/16/DO16xDC24V Moduleinstalliert. Plus ein Analoges Modul SM 332. ..


Ich war davon ausgegangen dass diese Baugruppen ihre bisherige Funktion behalten. Falls diese wegfallen können, dann kommst du mit 8x16 auf 128 und mit den 6 Onboardausgängen auf insgesamt 134 Ausgänge. Für die Taster stehen auf der IFM-CPU 10 Onboardeingänge zur Verfügung. Für deine Funktionsbeschreibung sollte der Arbeitsspeicher ausreichen. Je nach Programmierung natürlich ;-) .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2015)

CNCFRISLI schrieb:


> .. Alle eingeschalteten Lampen sollen nach 3 Seunden  3x blinken ..


Um was für Lampen handelt es sich denn? Bei 129x18W kommt eine stolze Leistung von 2,3kW zusammen, wodurch sich ein erheblicher Einschaltstrom ergeben kann. Das sollte man berücksichtigen. Ich würde es bevorzugen, beim Blinken die Lampen ebenfalls nacheinander (aber dennoch möglichst schnell) zu zu schalten.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Dezember 2015)

Wenn die Anzahl Steckplätze nicht reicht, dann kann man die CPU 312IFM erweitern z.B. per
- eine zweite CPU (MPI Globaldaten)
- CP342-5 und ET200 (Profibus DP)
- S7-200 (MPI X_PUT/X_GET)
- CPU durch größere CPU ersetzen + Erweiterungsrack IM36x
- CPU durch größere CPU ersetzen + 64er Baugruppen

Warum eigentlich so viele Digitaleingänge? Werden wirklich 128 Taster benötigt?
128 Taster kann man auch gemultiplext via Diodenmatrix anschließen an z.B. 4 DO und 32 DI. Das sollte für das Projekt noch schnell genug abfragbar sein. Dann braucht man für die zusätzlichen 96 Taster und 96 Lampen statt 6 Modulen (6x 16DI+16DO) nur 4 Module (2x 16DI+16DO + 2x 32DO + 3 vorhandene Ausgänge).

Harald


----------



## CNCFRISLI (4 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen
Besten Dank für Eure Antworten.
Es ist richtig, Eingangsseitig kommen rund 2 kW zusammen. Diese sind über 2 x 10A 230 Abgesichert.
129 Relay's mit je 8A Schaltleistung schalten dann diese 129 Lampen mit je 18W.

5 Tasten müssen auf der Eingangsseite der SPS erfasst werden.
129 Relay müssen auf der Ausgangsseite gesteuert werden.

Wichtige Frage: Geht das mit der vorhandenen Hardware 1xCPU312IFM und 8xSM323

Wenn nicht, muss ich eine andere Lösung suchen. Das ist richtig.
Sollte es aber gehen, hoffe ich einen Programmierer zu finden der/die diese Applikation schreibt.

Das Fragezeichen mit der 129 Lampen ist fertig aufgebaut, die Bank mit den 5 grossen Tasten ebenfalls und ist bereits im Möbel montiert.
Nun bin ich dabei die Klemmen und Relay's zu verdrahten. Das Ganze soll, wenn möglich, ende Januar 2016 fertig sein.

Es fehlt die Lösung mit der Steuerung. Da hoffe ich auf Eure hilfe. Geht es mit dieser alten Steuerung oder nicht.

Besten Dank
Franz


----------



## borromeus (4 Dezember 2015)

Ich denke , dies wurde Dir schon beantwortet.
Die CPU kann 8 Baugruppen verwalten.
Drei sind belegt.
8-3 = 5
mit Deinen 5 Stk 16DE/DA Baugruppen, sind daher nur 80 DA's möglich.


----------



## mariob (4 Dezember 2015)

Hi,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe braucht der Kollege nur 128 (129) Ausgänge, Wenn die Büchse mit den 32 DO Modulen klarkommt, waren das 4 Stück zusätzlich - von der Hardware also bis auf den Speicher alles gut.
Die Aufgabe klingt nicht zwingend ganz anspruchsvoll, sofern man die Lampenmuster, das sind ja nur 5, hart eincodiert könnte es gerade so reichen. Alternativ halt ein Panel dran und gut.
Edit: Nochmal die Aufgabe nachgelesen, Das Lichtspiel in frei programmierbar kann man mit dem Speicherplatz vergessen, das wird definitiv nix. Vielleicht irgendein Lauflicht, das geht auch sehr überschaubar aber auch das nicht veränderbar....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## CNCFRISLI (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo und danke

Ah, endlich habe ich es verstanden. Wenn ich 8 x SM323 anschliesse habe ich:
8 x 16 Ausgänge entspricht 128 Ausgängen.

Die CPU 312IFM hat so wie ich es interpretiere weitere Eingänge für die 5 Tasten.

Würde theoretisch also gehen. Nur die CPU ist sehr alt und es wird halt kaum mehr Software geben diese zu programmieren.

Gibt es denn eine neue CPU welche sinnvoll für diese Aufgabe ist, und welche die 8 oder 9 x SM323 trotzdem brauchen kann? Budget !!!!

Gruss
Franz


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Dezember 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> .. Das Lichtspiel in frei programmierbar kann man mit dem Speicherplatz vergessen, das wird definitiv nix..


"frei programmierbar" bedeutet in der Sprache eines Nicht-SPSlers "irgendwie unkoordiniert und zufällig durcheinanderblinken". Kann man das so sehen Franz?

@Franz,
Deine CPU ist mit Step7 programmierbar, das ist kein Problem. Der kleine Arbeitsspeicher ist für den Programmierer allerdings schon eine Herausforderung. Ich denke aber dass es für viele hier machbar ist. Zeit ist ja auch genug. Wo steht denn deine Anlage? Immerhin müsste man ja möglichst auch bei der Inbetriebnahme dabei sein.

Um was für einen Typ von "Lampen" handelt es sich denn nun? Karbidlampen, Glühfadenlampen, oder doch schon so ein neumodisches Zeugs wie Lumineszenz?


----------



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2015)

Wie der Onkel bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, daß die Aufgabe mit der vorhandenen 312IFM lösbar ist. 6 kB Arbeitsspeicher sollte genug sein. Da haben wir früher in S5 oder S7-200 mit 1 kB oder 2 kB noch ganz andere Sachen programmiert. 
Bleiben nur noch die ungeeigneten E/A-Baugruppen mit 128 überflüssigen Eingängen. Vielleicht tauscht ihm ja jemand 4 Stück SM323 16DI/16DO gegen SM322 mit 32DO.

Harald


----------



## borromeus (4 Dezember 2015)

Naja, ist es schon klar, dass die jetzigen Baugruppen raus dürfen und das jetzige Programm keiner mehr braucht?
Dezidiert steht das nämlich noch nirgends.


----------



## CNCFRISLI (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo es läuft gut und bei Euch.

Ich versuche mal alles zu beantworten.

Es sind Glühfaden Lampen welche fast die ganzen 18W in Wärme abgeben. So spührt der Betrachter die Wärme.

Das "Lichtspiel ist gedacht, dass der Betrachter welcher durch die Ausstellung wandert auf das Fragezeichen aufmerksam gemacht wird.
Meine Firma ist genau zwischen Basel und Zürich.

Ich produziere eine Projektbeschreibung.
Mit dieser ist es besser möglich den Aufwand für das Programm abzuschätzen.

Ist es möglich direkt mit Euch zu kommunizieren?

Gruss
Franz


----------



## CNCFRISLI (5 Dezember 2015)

Anhang anzeigen Fragezeichen_3.spl7.pdf


Hallo
so sollte es aussehen
Ev. ist es möglich die Applikation zu erstellen, gegen Bezahlung vesteht sich von selbst,  mir zu schicken und diese dann hier
in die Steuerung zu laden. Brauche ich dazu STEP7 ? 
Reicht dazu STEP7 Basic V13 von Conrad ?


Gruss
Franz


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Dezember 2015)

CNCFRISLI schrieb:


> .. Brauche ich dazu STEP7 ?
> Reicht dazu STEP7 Basic V13 von Conrad ?..



Hey, klasse Doku!

Für deine CPU brauchtst du Step7 "Klassik", d.h. Step7 bis Version 5.5. Die genaue Version ist bei deiner alten CPU eigentlich egal, nur TIA darf es nicht sein. Weiß jemand, ob man ein Programm auch ohne Lizenz übertragen kann? Ansonsten gibt es auch kostenlose Demo-Lizenzen, welche nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang funktionieren. Was du jedoch benötigen würdest, ist ein Programmieradapter für die MPI-Schnittstelle. Am besten wäre natürlich ein Programmierer mit entsprechender Technik aus deiner Nähe, wenigstens zum Einspielen des Programms. Der sollte sich hier über das Forum doch eigentlich finden lassen?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (5 Dezember 2015)

Hallo

du kannst das Programm auch mit der Servicestage von INSEVIs.de Laden sofern Du über Ethernet auf die CPU kommst.

Ist Freeware.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Dezember 2015)

Im Grunde reicht auch das kostenlose Step7 lite. Wenn man das Programm unbedingt selber einspielen will.
Ein professioneller Programmierer wird aber Step7 V5.x und den benötigten MPI-Programmieradapter haben, die Sachen müssen nicht gekauft werden.

Harald


----------



## CNCFRISLI (11 Dezember 2015)

Hallo
leider hat es mich ins Bett gehauen darum heine Antwort.

Danke nochmals.
Konkret kann jemand von Euch die Applikation schreiben und mir einen Richtpreis nennen ?

Bei der Ausstellung handelt es sich um eine Permanent Ausstellung über viele Jahre. 
Es ist darum sinnvoll wenn ich lerne die Software selber einzuspielen weil es sicher Änderungen gibt aber auch neue Ideen.

Wie schon einmal geschrieben, ich könnte auch einen neuen Starter Kit kaufen wenn ich die I/O Module brauchen kann mit der neuen CPU.

Wenn nicht, weiss jemand ganz konkret welches Kabel ich kaufen muss. Und allenfalls konkret welche Software.
Es gibt da Unmengen anscheinend. Sehr akademisch die ganze Simatic Welt !!!

Gruss
Franz


----------



## borromeus (11 Dezember 2015)

Hilfreich wird es sein, wenn die/der in der Nähe sind.
Von findet das Lamperlfest denn statt?


----------



## mariob (11 Dezember 2015)

Naja,
die Frage ist was Du halt ausgeben möchtest. Für nur mal zwischendurch ist eine S7 samt Programmiersystem schon eine recht kostenintensive Lösung. Starte mal eine Anfrage unter Suche und Biete, da bekommst Du ältere, für Deinen Zweck völlig ausreichend bis oversized CPUs fast geschenkt. Die E/As ebenso, wenn der Platz keine Rolle spielt hat das 16 DA Zeugs was keiner mehr haben will.
Für die 3xx S7 gibt es auch Fremdanbieter wie Processinformatik, MHJ oder Vipa, diese Lizenzen sind im bezahlbaren Rahmen und vor allem dann eine für Dich ausreichende und zeitlich unbegrenzte Lösung.
Programmierkabel oder halt einen EthernetCP mit im Rack - müßte man schauen.
Ich würde mich nach mindestens irgendeiner 314 oder größer umsehen, und sieh Dir mal die Lizenzen der genannten Anbieter an, da gibt es auch Studenten oder Schülerlizenzen.
Alternativ die 100er Vipa als SPS, für diese ist das Programmiersystem immer (noch ?) kostenlos, ob die aber diesen Ausbau kann - keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Januar 2016)

Hallo Franz, wie ist der Stand?


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Januar 2016)

Ich weiß ich bin etwas spät dran aber ich verstehe eigentlich nicht wieso er 129 DOs mit 129 Relais benötigt. Das er sowieso nur Gruppen schalten will kann man die Glühlampen doch zu Potentialgruppen zusammenfassen und damit Relais+ Ausgänge sparen.


----------



## Woldo (24 Januar 2016)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin etwas spät dran aber ich verstehe eigentlich nicht wieso er 129 DOs mit 129 Relais benötigt. Das er sowieso nur Gruppen schalten will kann man die Glühlampen doch zu Potentialgruppen zusammenfassen und damit Relais+ Ausgänge sparen.


In Gruppen zusammenfassen wird nicht funktionieren, lies dir #8 nochmal durch.
Gruß
Woldo


----------

